# Dish Remote 21.0 Issues?



## mullinon (Mar 5, 2012)

Hello All,

I recently upgraded from a 322 to a 222k. Outside I had to change my dish 500 to a dish 1000. Inside I simply unplugged the 322 and connected all the existing wires to the 222k.

Since completing the change over I have been experiencing a problem with my dish remote 21.0. The problem has been that when the receiver TV 1 is on downstairs, the dish remote 21.0 becomes unresponsive (it will respond only after repeatedly pushing the button and waving the remote around in the air) on receiver TV 2 upstairs (it will control the TV upstairs but will not control the receiver downstairs). When I turn off receiver TV 1 downstairs the dish remote 21.0 works fine on TV 2 upstairs.

I never had any remote issues with the 322.

In order to resolve the problem, I've tried changing the frequencies on the remotes (IR & UHF) including different odd/even numbers and trying different combinations of the A/B with no luck. I also tried putting the remote antenna in different spots, higher/lower, etc, also with no luck.

I originally used the System Wizard to set up the remotes prior to activating the receiver. I have tried to access it again in hopes of address this problem. However since activating the receiver the system wizard will not function and will display an Error 926.

Is there something I am missing? Any other suggestions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Have you tried extending the antenna from the receiver to see if you can get a better signal? It sounds like you are getting interference. You can also move the antenna into the same room as the TV by using splitters. Please let me know if you have further questions. Thanks.



mullinon said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I recently upgraded from a 322 to a 222k. Outside I had to change my dish 500 to a dish 1000. Inside I simply unplugged the 322 and connected all the existing wires to the 222k.
> 
> ...


----------



## mullinon (Mar 5, 2012)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> Have you tried extending the antenna from the receiver to see if you can get a better signal? It sounds like you are getting interference. You can also move the antenna into the same room as the TV by using splitters. Please let me know if you have further questions. Thanks.


Thanks for your response.

I have hooked up a short piece of cable to the antenna and have moved it around downstairs with no luck.

What type of splitters are required to move the antenna upstairs? I have a couple of triplexers will they work?

Last night I took my dish remote 4.0 and programmed it. It works much better than the dish remote 21.0 even though it can also be unresponsive at times.


----------



## vroman254 (Feb 20, 2012)

Get 2-2way splitters,onthe back of the receiver remove the antenna, remove the cable going into the home distribution input(tv2) , the cable from the diplexer or triplexer uhf that goes into the tv2 now goes into the in of the splitter, get 2 jumpers to go from that same splitters outputs into the home distribution (tv2) and where the antenna was. Take the antenna and the other splitter upstairs to tv 2 and take the cable out of the tv and put it in the input side of the splitter, on the outs if that splitter screw in the antenna and anither jumper to your tv. This will take care if your remote ussues for tv 2.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Diagrams can be found at http://www.dishuser.org/uhfextend.php.


----------

